# Couple more Flatties



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

caught these a couple of days ago before it flooded..


----------



## Tracker7 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is that A wig you have on there or what!:moon


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats the noodling wig. For some reason the cats seem more attracted to it. LOL


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

The wig is almost bigger than the fish.


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Now now don't jet jealous. I know you would love to have a head of hair like me.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Come on now...I'm pertty! I got kind hair...the kind of hair that grows on a horses rear end.

*NICE FLATTIES!!!* 

http://www.*******-world.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/*******-004.jpg


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. Did you get them on a bush hook or rod? (dig the wig toooke)


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Me and TSpecks caught them on Escambia noodling. No hooks, no rods........just arms and "BIG BALLS".


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *waterboy6921 (4/12/2008)*Me and TSpecks caught them on Escambia noodling. No hooks, no rods........just arms and "BIG BALLS".


When you stick your hand down there one day and pull up a nub your going to have a hard time scratching them "Big Balls"oke


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

That ain't Escambia. Perdido, Blackwater, maybe. At least the dock your on isn't on Escambia. With Flats like those I'd say Perdido. But I'm just guessing.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought the same thing, pretty narrow to be Escambia.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are some nice fish but my balls just aint big enough to "noodle"


----------



## Tracker7 (Apr 10, 2008)

It's deffinately not Blackwater, either way very nice fish wherever and however you caught them.:clap


----------

